
A simple change could dramatically improve hospitals and American health care - baran
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/08/30/a_simple_change_could_dramatically_improve_hospitals_ndash_and_american_health_care/
======
nestlequ1k
I seriously hate these shitty sites (like boston.com) that redirect mobile
traffic, and disregard the link the person was actually going to.

